# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] LG Flatron W2230S

## manos_3

Καλημέρα.
Έχω μία LG Flatron W2230s.
Ανοίγει για 2 sec και μετά σβήνει η οθόνη.Το led λειτουργίας παραμένει ανοιχτό. Οι πυκνωτές έχουν αλλαχτεί.
Παρατήρησα στους μετασχηματιστές υψηλής κοντά ότι υπάρχει ένα κάψιμο στη πλακέτα.Από κάτω ακριβώς είναι ένα mosfet .....Λέτε να ευθύνεται αυτό για τη βλάβη αυτή....Θα το άλλαζα αλλά δεν έχω.....είναι το 9575gh.

IMG_20190826_095649.jpgIMG_20190826_095622.jpg

----------


## biomed

τις λάμπες τις εχεις τεστάρει αν ειναι καλές με ένα universal inverter?

----------


## manos_3

Όχι...δεν έχω τέτοιο εργαλείο...

----------

